# Powder coating



## Mudpro2009 (Jun 13, 2010)

I live in Alexandria and I'm looking for somebody to powder coat my a arms any help would be appreciated


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Twisted Customs does powder coating...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Im in north la, probably gonna take mine to witt's powdercoating in shreveport/bossier. Got a really good quote on doing my 7" gorilla lift ($150-$200)

google is your friend!! Lol


----------

